# What it took to get to the croc enclosure



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wondered if you would like to see pics of the start to the finish of the enclosure that you can now see on webcam ... the pics show it with decking that was unsafe for the croc , so had to be all re done ..... you can imagine the smile on my face .....































































































































Just thought you might like to see, but as you can see all the wood is totally different as that decking was tanalised ...

Got to get updated pics as all rep area tiled now , croc entrance tiled too .....

Wont be long , I will get some up ...

Steve

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

My study as you walk in :










Entering the REP area :










To the right :










Close up : 










Croc enclosure doors closed :










Croc enclosure doors open :










Enjoy viewing on the webcam , croc should be in by next weekend.

Steve


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the way you use children to test the strength of the platform.

Think the croc will love it! *jealous*


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

oooooooooh yes , lol


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

any pics of croc


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Here you go :


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

fantastic job mate, those first pics reminded me of when i was building my hot room, seems like it will never be finished but it all seems worth the effort when it is


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

You had it easy. That plastic moulded pond saved you a lot of hassle.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Im not a dwa guy, well yet anyway, but what kind of croc is that? And what will its adult size be? Can you interact with them from a young age like monitors etc to keep them semi-tame? Sorry was just interested when i saw this, great pics : victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks awsome great work


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Bet that cost you a pound or two....

Looks amazing though! Wish i had a pet croc! That would keep the debt collectors away!


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

malky201 said:


> Im not a dwa guy, well yet anyway, but what kind of croc is that? And what will its adult size be? Can you interact with them from a young age like monitors etc to keep them semi-tame? Sorry was just interested when i saw this, great pics : victory:


Hi thanks for asking, its a Cuviers dwarf caiman, should reach 5.5ft - 6ft when adult.

Tame , errrr nah , they are amongst the most aggressive of the crocs , he is a complete beast ....

Spose cos he's a croc , lol wish he was more tame but he would eat me the same as anyone lol

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bet that cost you a pound or two....
> 
> Looks amazing though! Wish i had a pet croc! That would keep the debt collectors away!


Thank you , lol yea has cost a few quid especially as I had to have the garage door bricked up and the wall cut through from my study to the garage so thats the only way in then had 2 radiators installed in there either side of the pond.

But luckily my best mate is a chippie so lots and lots done for next to nothing.

Im a very lucky man lol

Steve


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

using the live cam, thats pretty cool.

Is there a croc in there all i have seen so far is what appears to be two goldfish?


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

gorgeous cant wait til mine is a bit bigger


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

iajo said:


> using the live cam, thats pretty cool.
> 
> Is there a croc in there all i have seen so far is what appears to be two goldfish?


Just 3 shubunkins , 2 goldfish and 2 turtles at the moment , croc should be in by next weekend .

Steve


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

you do realise that the fish wont last long dont you lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

jacko1 said:


> you do realise that the fish wont last long dont you lol


Ermmmmmm, ive had him for 2 yrs , you can pretty much say I realise that yes lol


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

i put some tinny little babies in with mine to brighten the tank thinking there would be no way he would catch them 

i was wrong


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

enough stella?:L


----------

